# /posts



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

OK fellas....enough with the "/posts". All it does is irritate the crap out of people that might otherwise be enjoying a legitimate topic...or even some meaningless banter. Not sure if this is in an effort to up the post count or simply get attention....but it needs to stop. We have a thread dedicated for this.....so keep it in there. I dont want start handing out warnings/suspensions again for this kind of posting...but it is getting to that point. Im going to ask the mods to delete these posts found anywhere but AQHU......but hopefully that wont be necessary and people will realize how fricken annoying it is to other members on the site.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im with you gg its just a waste of space. its killing aqhu where there is barely any real discussion anymore just people typing "/posts"


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Been along time comming.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i totally understand. i dont post it in seriouse topics just in the silly ones.
but i will do as you ask.
can we still do this in the 'a quick heads up' post in hall of fame?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> OK fellas....enough with the "/posts". All it does is irritate the crap out of people that might otherwise be enjoying a legitimate topic...or even some meaningless banter. Not sure if this is in an effort to up the post count or simply get attention....but it needs to stop. We have a thread dedicated for this.....so keep it in there. I dont want start handing out warnings/suspensions again for this kind of posting...but it is getting to that point. Im going to ask the mods to delete these *posts found anywhere but AQHU.*.....but hopefully that wont be necessary and people will realize how fricken annoying it is to other members on the site.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> i totally understand. i dont post it in seriouse topics just in the silly ones.
> but i will do as you ask.
> can we still do this in the 'a quick heads up' post in hall of fame?


Are you not paying attention


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oops. im sorry.
not a good day for me


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

good point, but GG, i must inquire. will there be any exceptions for old school members who jokingly refer to the /jumps fence, and /uppercut incidents?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Trigga said:


> im with you gg its just a waste of space. its killing aqhu where *there is barely any real discussion* anymore just people typing "/posts"


I second that. Take ICEE for example, ya ask that guy a question or say ''sup'', his reply to you 8/10 times would be /posts







I have typed /posts on a few occasions but i dont anymore.

Or maybe i just smell and ICEE dont like to speak to me









jk...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I always kept that /post in aqhu. so f*ck off murphy


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

ICEE said:


> I always kept that /post in aqhu. so f*ck off murphy


Woah chill the f*ck out :laugh: I know you keep it in aqhu, i never said you didnt. Im not sayin you shouldnt type /posts. Me personally coudln't give 2 shits about people typing posts in aqhu, thats what its for, but just as long as there could be actual discussions n stuff going on too.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> good point, but GG, i must inquire. will there be any exceptions for old school members who jokingly refer to the /jumps fence, and /uppercut incidents?


No


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> I always kept that /post in aqhu. so f*ck off murphy


Woah chill the f*ck out :laugh: I know you keep it in aqhu, i never said you didnt. Im not sayin you shouldnt type /posts. Me personally coudln't give 2 shits about people typing posts in aqhu, thats what its for, but just as long as there could be actual discussions n stuff going on too.
[/quote]

then make a actual discussion. your always /posting

o ya lets talk about pancakes


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

ICEE said:


> I always kept that /post in aqhu. so f*ck off murphy


Woah chill the f*ck out :laugh: I know you keep it in aqhu, i never said you didnt. Im not sayin you shouldnt type /posts. Me personally coudln't give 2 shits about people typing posts in aqhu, thats what its for, but just as long as there could be actual discussions n stuff going on too.
[/quote]

then make a actual discussion. your always /posting

o ya lets talk about pancakes








[/quote]
'
At least i started a discussion about something... FOOD!! which is always good, i was just listing all the things i could think of that go nicely with pancakes, out of complete boredom.

I dont type /posts. And dont diss pancakes anywayz.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Good old Pancake Murphy, always so wise


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

/posts










lol just kidding - first and last time I do that! and screw aqhu - never once have I posted in that stupid thread!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^That should be an automatic warning wise guy, c'mon mods make an example out of him


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If "/uppercuts" adds to the discussion then fine...but if it doesnt then dont post it. What I am trying to get at here...is that irrelevant posting in random threads is fricken annoying. One word can add to the thread...so I am not asking people to write a paragraph every time they post. "/posts" not only doesnt add anything....it clutters up decent threads with irrelevant spam. Im all for having fun in the lounge....but not at the expense of every other member on the site.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree or any other spamming in other threads other than AQHU, that's the purpose of that thread. I kinda don't like it there either cause it does make it kinda lame. If it is allowed there though nothing to do but accept it but you are 100% right it has no place in any other thread.



Murphy18 said:


> I always kept that /post in aqhu. so f*ck off murphy


Woah chill the f*ck out :laugh: I know you keep it in aqhu, i never said you didnt. Im not sayin you shouldnt type /posts. Me personally coudln't give 2 shits about people typing posts in aqhu, thats what its for, but just as long as there could be actual discussions n stuff going on too.
[/quote]

then make a actual discussion. your always /posting

o ya lets talk about pancakes








[/quote]
'
At least i started a discussion about something... FOOD!! which is always good, i was just listing all the things i could think of that go nicely with pancakes, out of complete boredom.

I dont type /posts.* And dont diss pancakes anywayz.
*[/quote]

I remember a time when he didn't like that reference


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> If "/uppercuts" adds to the discussion then fine...but if it doesnt then dont post it. What I am trying to get at here...is that irrelevant posting in random threads is fricken annoying. One word can add to the thread...so I am not asking people to write a paragraph every time they post. "/posts" not only doesnt add anything....it clutters up decent threads with irrelevant spam. Im all for having fun in the lounge....but not at the expense of every other member on the site.


i can't say that im not in complete agreement with you. just making sure that relevant posts containing /(insert word here) inside of a coherent paragraph pertaining to the discussion at hand isn't going to be persecuted for the simple insertion of the / symbol. gracias senor.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

About time this thread existed ... I just don't get the point of actually taking the time of tiping /posts in a thread.... other than wanting to boost a post count and have new skulls faster.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> About time this thread existed ... I just don't get the point of actually taking the time of tiping /posts in a thread.... other than wanting to boost a post count and have new skulls faster.


I think thats the jist of it for a lot of the people that do it.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Will do GG.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

This is a good step. Now if we can shut down AQHU, we might be able to weed out some of the retards on this site.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> This is a good step. Now if we can shut down AQHU, we might be able to weed out some of the retards on this site.


 your just the life of the party arent you?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> This is a good step. Now if we can shut down AQHU, we might be able to weed out some of the retards on this site.


Sorry man I try as hard as I can, It's not like I mean to be an idiot my mom huffed paint when I was in the womb!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Without the retards the p-fury lounge would be boring as hell. <-------------For real.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

They're called 'special' people - and don't make fun of them...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

are we still allowed to just posts pics in a response to a topic? cause there have been some good pics without any text response.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> Without the retards the p-fury lounge would be boring as hell. <-------------For real.


i think that's the goal we're heading for. hopefully it will be so boring that the spammers will leave.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Boobah said:


> Without the retards the p-fury lounge would be boring as hell. <-------------For real.


i think that's the goal we're heading for. hopefully it will be so boring that the spammers will leave.
[/quote]

Nah cause we can always read the tight ass posts that bitch about something that has nothing to do with them nor affect them in any way. Just feeling there blood pressure rise and there arteries clot over a piranha web site


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Without the retards the p-fury lounge would be boring as hell. <-------------For real.


i think that's the goal we're heading for. hopefully it will be so boring that the spammers will leave.
[/quote]

Nah cause we can always read the tight ass posts that bitch about something that has nothing to do with them nor affect them in any way. Just feeling there blood pressure rise and there arteries clot over a piranha web site
[/quote]

exactly, that's a good thread i think. If you think AQHU is a good thread, then you're a retard


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

<------------IS a RETARD owwwwwwww!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Besides Boo do you go in AQHU?????
Does it affect you in anyway or harm you????
Is having someone that posts in AQHU post in the same thread as you a major injustice in your life???
Do you judge someone from their posts????
I am willing to bet it's a big no on all accounts


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

As I scrolled through the replies, I braced myself to see if anybody would do a /post on this thread.
I thought: "C'mon... who's gonna do it?"

Then, of course... Redz.

Was there really any doubt?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> As I scrolled through the replies, I braced myself to see if anybody would do a /post on this thread.
> I thought: "C'mon... who's gonna do it?"
> 
> Then, of course... Redz.
> ...


You knew someone was going to do it P-MAn


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Besides Boo do you go in AQHU?????
> Does it affect you in anyway or harm you????
> Is having someone that posts in AQHU post in the same thread as you a major injustice in your life???
> Do you judge someone from their posts????
> I am willing to bet it's a big no on all accounts


big no on all accounts- however the idea of a thread that's primarily for spamming degrades the site. besides some of the retards get out occasionally, hence why we have a thread telling people to not /post


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't view it as that bad really we get to say some nasty vulgar things in that thread so it keeps the rest of the site a little more PG if you ask me. It is not cause I and many low bearin IQ and extra chromsome having members getting out that started the ball rolling to get this thread made. It was ICEE /post in the raider thread which pissed off gg bearing that being a fellow raider fan that thread will do to you as is which more than likely made him decide that a warning and guidelines need be brought to attention of the site because /post all over the site would be detrimental to the whole. You see if you put half the time in on this website like Corky Thatcher myself you would know things like this and not have to jump to conclusions to why?? Thats why I have post counts thats why I'm defending AQHU cause you can't judge what you don't know or else your not a retard your worse your ignorant


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I don't view it as that bad really we get to say some nasty vulgar things in that thread so it keeps the rest of the site a little more PG if you ask me. It is not cause I and many low bearin IQ and extra chromsome having members getting out that started the ball rolling to get this thread made. It was ICEE /post in the raider thread which pissed off gg bearing that being a fellow raider fan that thread will do to you as is which more than likely made him decide that a warning and guidelines need be brought to attention of the site because /post all over the site would be detrimental to the whole.* You see if you put half the time in on this website like Corky Thatcher myself* you would know things like this and not have to jump to conclusions to why?? Thats why I have post counts thats why I'm defending AQHU cause you can't judge what you don't know or else your not a retard your worse your ignorant


a
you lost me about halfway through there. AQHU is 6000 pages of spam. I don't have to be a spammer to know that.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Too many cry babies on this site.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There will always be people that will post to up their count...there is no way to avoid it. That is the beauty of AQHU....if we can contain it all to one thread then it only impacts the people that visit that thread. And not all AQHU is people spamming....there are actually some intelligent exchanges that happen in the thread. So there isnt any reason to close it...because then we would overwork the mods trying to contain the PCS (Post Count Spamm).

And it wasnt just the raider thread...it was the fact that it happened in two legitimate threads in the lounge...so I felt it was time to let people know that this isnt acceptable.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thx for the clearing that up GG I will just shut my face and agree to dissagree. I knew something like this was in the cards after that posting in the raiders thread. I agree if spamming isn't contained it's all over. You get rewards such as Avitar statements and such for the more posts you have therefore it's natural for people to want to get them. I viewed and still do AQHU as a place to be vulgar and as off the wall as possible. As I don't feel in the chatbox nor anyone elses threads is the place for this I do it there. It does'nt seem to bother anyone and those who frequent it seem to have a good time. That is my question to everyone else is that not what this site is about?? What all media is about?? Sure it is based to be a storage area of information but finding those guys in AQHU attracted me to this site tremendously. Which in turn made me market the site to others, which added more members in turn more knowledge and opinions. I just get sick of those that feel that if it makes no sense to them and they see no purpose in it it should be gone. If it does'nt harm you and/or affect you what do you care is my main point. If it's because only "that" type of member posts there or spam is evil well then get a cb radio. You will find it on every forum site out there.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Thx for the clearing that up GG I will just shut my face and agree to dissagree. I knew something like this was in the cards after that posting in the raiders thread. I agree if spamming isn't contained it's all over. You get rewards such as Avitar statements and such for the more posts you have therefore it's natural for people to want to get them. I viewed and still do AQHU as a place to be vulgar and as off the wall as possible. As I don't feel in the chatbox nor anyone elses threads is the place for this I do it there. It does'nt seem to bother anyone and those who frequent it seem to have a good time. That is my question to everyone else is that not what this site is about?? What all media is about?? Sure it is based to be a storage area of information but finding those guys in AQHU attracted me to this site tremendously. Which in turn made me market the site to others, which added more members in turn more knowledge and opinions. *I just get sick of those that feel that if it makes no sense to them and they see no purpose in it it should be gone. If it does'nt harm you and/or affect you what do you care is my main point. *If it's because only "that" type of member posts there or spam is evil well then get a cb radio. You will find it on every forum site out there.


I totally agree. I find it interesting that people go into threads they despise....simply to post what a waste the thread is. I have learned through great struggle....to resist the temptation to go into every thread that I know is pointless by reading the title........and posting "This thread is pointless!" so that everyone on the site will know how I feel about said threads.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

E-THUG said:


> Without the retards the p-fury lounge would be boring as hell. <-------------For real.


I could care less if the retards leave the site. But what exactly would you waste your time to type /posts for? As ******* has said there is a reason for posting in AQHU. To post ridiculous things, vulgar comments, whatever you want. But /post? That is just a waste of time that uses up bandwidth.

The retards do make this site less boring.

The Lounge makes this site less boring.

The /posts?

They are just a waste of space...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't think people should post /posts.

/posts are meaningless.

I'm against /posts.

I think if somebody is going to make a /post they shouldn't make a post at all.

I'm so against /posts, that I'm not even going to waste my "Finger energy" typing my feelings regarding /posts.
(Well, I guess it's a little late for that, being as I have just spilled my guts about /posts...)

I just really hate /posts.
They're a waste of time for the person posting /posts, and a waste of time for the people reading /posts... and even a waste of time for those who scroll past /posts!

(Not that it's really possible to scroll past a /post without reading it... I mean... by the time the eyes have picked up the /post and delivered the information to the brain, telling it that "This is a /post, disregard it..." the /post has already been read!)

So as one can clearly see, /posts are nothing but negative, with no positive attributes.

In fact, I'm rather stunned to realize just how much I have typed here regarding /posts!
I can't believe that I even gave /posts this much consideration!

(I wish I had never even posted this entire post... hell, it's even worse than just having posted a /post!)


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

enuf women...!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Everytime I see a /post I feel like punching a 1st Grader.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

{<---is this allowed and what about ",] ,[ ,} can we still use the +1?

GG you may want to add this to the site rules in case a new member post's a /


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

This site is so f*cking lame. You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.

And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.

It's like a bunch of f*cking nerds trying to feel important. Go get AIDS!

/AIDS


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Central said:


> *This site is so f*cking lame.* You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...


Then


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Central said:


> This site is so f*cking lame. You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...










Jesus Tap dancing Christ.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Central said:


> This site is so f*cking lame. You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...


I was kinda thinking the same thing... its just a website


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I can't believe you people aren't taking this /post thing seriously!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> *This site is so f*cking lame.* You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...


Then
[/quote]

so agree.
dont like it dont be here.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

? waits for Gestapo's response to the above comments .

+ uppercuts 02

> jumps fence


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Central said:


> This site is so f*cking lame. You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...


Hey douchebag....find another home. If you think it is your right to waste everyones time with your bullshit antics....then move the f*ck along. Believe me...there is nothing you have to offer that we would miss. Oh wait....I would miss changing your user name ever fricken week so you can garner a little more attention.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This site is so f*cking lame. You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...


Hey douchebag....find another home. If you think it is your right to waste everyones time with your bullshit antics....then move the f*ck along. Believe me...there is nothing you have to offer that we would miss. Oh wait....I would miss changing your user name ever fricken week so you can garner a little more attention.
[/quote]








f*cking EH GG!!!!!!







Nothing personal just any one posting that has to expect something. sh*t I broke my promise by not posting anymore. This is my last post in here I SWEAR this time!!! f*cking EH GG!!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This site is so f*cking lame. You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...


Hey douchebag....find another home. If you think it is your right to waste everyones time with your bullshit antics....then move the f*ck along. Believe me...there is nothing you have to offer that we would miss. Oh wait....I would miss changing your user name ever fricken week so you can garner a little more attention.
[/quote]


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This site is so f*cking lame. You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...


Hey douchebag....find another home. If you think it is your right to waste everyones time with your bullshit antics....then move the f*ck along. Believe me...there is nothing you have to offer that we would miss. Oh wait....I would miss changing your user name ever fricken week so you can garner a little more attention.
[/quote]
Central - you just got owned!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This site is so f*cking lame. You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...


Hey douchebag....find another home. If you think it is your right to waste everyones time with your bullshit antics....then move the f*ck along. Believe me...there is nothing you have to offer that we would miss. Oh wait....I would miss changing your user name ever fricken week so you can garner a little more attention.
[/quote]

You made my morning GG.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the Gestapo has spoken and the surfs have shown gratitude...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> the Gestapo has spoken and the surfs have shown gratitude...


Not even close dude....I would like to be able to enjoy this site like everyone else. I hold back more then I would if I was a member...and I certainly dont want to chase people off...but I cant stand when some ass comes on here and tries to degrade everything we are trying to do. Im just a fish hobbyist like most members on this site....and if I didnt like how a site was being operated...I would leave. What I wouldnt do is make some huge display about it. I have left more then one site because I didnt agree how it was moderated...but all I did was leave. It is easy to sit on the sidelines and judge...it is a little harder to try and make this forum enjoyable for a wide variety of people.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> the Gestapo has spoken and the surfs have shown gratitude...


Not even close dude....I would like to be able to enjoy this site like everyone else. I hold back more then I would if I was a member...and I certainly dont want to chase people off...but I cant stand when some ass comes on here and tries to degrade everything we are trying to do. Im just a fish hobbyist like most members on this site....and if I didnt like how a site was being operated...I would leave. What I wouldnt do is make some huge display about it. I have left more then one site because I didnt agree how it was moderated...but all I did was leave. It is easy to sit on the sidelines and judge...it is a little harder to try and make this forum enjoyable for a wide variety of people.
[/quote]

Very well said.

I used to be administrator (GG's position) on a dog site (dedicated to pit bulls, rottweillers, dobermanns--- the "misunderstood" breeds...)

Posting as a member and posting as a moderator are not the same.
I razz GG from time to time, but it's all just in fun.
He's a cool, stand-up guy who deserves a lot of respect.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> the Gestapo has spoken and the surfs have shown gratitude...


Not even close dude....I would like to be able to enjoy this site like everyone else. I hold back more then I would if I was a member...and I certainly dont want to chase people off...but I cant stand when some ass comes on here and tries to degrade everything we are trying to do. Im just a fish hobbyist like most members on this site....and if I didnt like how a site was being operated...I would leave. What I wouldnt do is make some huge display about it. I have left more then one site because I didnt agree how it was moderated...but all I did was leave. It is easy to sit on the sidelines and judge...it is a little harder to try and make this forum enjoyable for a wide variety of people.
[/quote]

Very well said.

I used to be administrator (GG's position) on a dog site (dedicated to pit bulls, rottweillers, dobermanns--- the "misunderstood" breeds...)

Posting as a member and posting as a moderator are not the same.
I razz GG from time to time, but it's all just in fun.
He's a cool, stand-up guy who deserves a lot of respect.








[/quote]









j/k p-man


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this thread has made me laugh so much.

love it


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahahaha layin down the law....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I never typed that I disagreed with the gestapo.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Central said:


> This site is so f*cking lame. You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...


Is that you acestro?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Is that you acestro?


nope, acestro still owns the AQHU thread. guess again :rasp:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This site is so f*cking lame. You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...


Is that you acestro?
[/quote]

Heeeey, FullyCompletely's back !!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GG once told me he could touch his toes even with his old age setting in. I told him touching them with his balls doesn't count!

AWWWWWWWWWWW YEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------

